# Movies From Our Childhood?



## PonkSloth (Jun 30, 2012)

Whoo, first thread.
Anyway, I would like to share and see what kind of movies you guys grew up with!
I'll start with this little charmer called 'The Adventures of the Polar Bear Cubs'.
It's a Russian/Japanese animation made in 1979...of course, I watched it back at home in the early 90's all the time.
This movie has not aged well, sadly. The voice acting it horrible, as is the lip syncing.
I still find it rather charming in it's own, unique way, though.
Link to the full movie, just recently uploaded:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN3YvKnKDTk


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo!! Welcome aboard!

I assume people will go Disney on this thread, particularly a certain movie about lions and plenty from a certain pioneering CGI animation studio, and truthfully, I'm no different.

My first picks are from that huge empire with the mouse for a mascot:














All these movies were taped, the fist 2 from _Teleonce_ a local TV channel that was da bomb before the Mexicans bought it and became part of their _Univision_ channel. They were in Spanish and I loved them. For a good while, I was a Volkswagen fan and because of these movies I was actually excited when the New Beetle came out. The last one came straight outta _Disney Channel_, but I got it on DVD. I just liked that pic so I used it.

_Herbie Goes Bananas_ and _The Love Bug_ 1997 remake appear too late, and when I watched them, I didn't like 'em nearly as much as the first 3. 
I _completely refuse_ to acknowledge _Herbie Fully Loaded_. A real car in NASCAR... pfft!! (as a sidenote, I swear it promotes incest when Herbie eyes a younger Volkswagen New Beetle).


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, I guess I'll start off with the Disney stuff: All the Renaissance stuff, I can even remember going to Beauty and the Beast. It was a good time to be a kid then. Um, strangely Batman (the 1st Burton one) was a part of my childhood. Heh, the most furry related one was a crappy David Copperfield TV movie that had John Lennon's son voicing the role of a vury pansy-ass cat version of David. It's so bad it's good and after years of searching I fond it again.


----------



## PonkSloth (Jul 1, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Well, I guess I'll start off with the Disney stuff: All the Renaissance stuff, I can even remember going to Beauty and the Beast. It was a good time to be a kid then. Um, strangely Batman (the 1st Burton one) was a part of my childhood. Heh, the most furry related one was a crappy David Copperfield TV movie that had John Lennon's son voicing the role of a vury pansy-ass cat version of David. It's so bad it's good and after years of searching I fond it again.



Classic Disney was so good, I kinda miss it.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 1, 2012)

Don Buth movies.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

I had a fucking awesome childhood.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 2, 2012)

Pretty much all of your standard Disney movies.
Top Gun.
Jurassic Park.
The Mind's Eye movies.
Some Don Bluth.
Fern Gully.


----------



## Bark (Jul 2, 2012)

My Neighbor Totoro is the one major one I can think of off the top of my head; Don Bluth and Disney movies aside. I used to watch that movie over and over and over again.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well obviously some Disney stuff like Lion King and Beauty and the Beast. Brave little Toaster. Don Bluth films.
But many other movies did have quite the presence in my childhood. Like Robocop, Predator, CHUD, Aliens, Terminator, Ghostbusters, Beelejuice, Interview with a Vampire, and many others.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 2, 2012)

The Secret of NIMH
Anastasia 
[video=youtube;HRgxM21b9k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRgxM21b9k8&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_BFG_(film) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willy_Wonka_%26_the_Chocolate_Factory 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Around_the_World_in_80_Days_(TV_miniseries)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/An_American_Tail
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Mouse_Detective
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Dogs_Go_to_Heaven
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fox_and_the_Hound

These movies, while not a child movie had a great impact on me:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118884/ Contact
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057012/ Dr Strangelove
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083658/ Blade Runner

And so on!


----------



## Namba (Jul 2, 2012)

I was just about to mention The Secret of NIMH. I loved that movie as a child. The sequel was just awful :C


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

*reads* Elim Garak*'s post* 
Am I the only one that found just about every single _Universal Studios_ animated family movies to be disturbing, despite the amazing artwork?_ Disney_ had its moments, but nothing like _Universal_'s... 

Where was I? Ah. A _non-Disney_ childhood movie!
The second grade was good to me. Aside from FINALLY getting a glimpse of what was this thing called_ Star Wars_, this, was the shizz:






How could you NOT love the idea of two icons, Michael and Bugs, working together. I ENVIED the kid in my class that had the cool-looking spaceship and all the action figures! Sure, the movie hasn't aged well (Michael Jordan, the only basketball player that I actually knew at the time, can't act out of a paper bag) and Lola Bunny was indeed the rather pointless (unless you count reassuring Bugs masculinity, which I _never_ questioned) token female that EVERY little girl looked up to. But the soundtrack was awesome, and if you know your NBA, this puppy is a time machine. I prefer it over that other _Looney Tunes_ live-action movie...

This is the original pic I wanted to use: http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/Space_Jam_5458.jpg


----------



## Ames (Jul 2, 2012)

The Iron Giant.

It still makes me shed manly tears.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 3, 2012)

JamesB said:


> The Iron Giant.
> 
> It still makes me shed manly tears.



Go to this thread, NOW. 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/120737-Manliest-Movies

I believe these were my first PG-13 movies, circa 2nd Grade:











Just like my uncle's VHS copy. The same kid that had the _Space Jam_ toys also had a couple of _Independence Day_ toys of the _Micro-Machines_ variety. Do you guys have ANY idea how MIND-BLOWING that movie is for a second-grader?! THE WHITE-HOUSE GOT BLOWN UP!!! The special f/x were amazing and still hold up, like the rest of the movie. Still, I didn't find it as disturbing as _Universal Studios_ animated family movies, even back then.


----------



## badlands (Jul 3, 2012)

anyone else remember 'the dark crystal'?
oh, and Dante's peak


----------



## BagelCollector (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll give a virtual cookie to the individual who has seen "Annabelle's Wish". Sure I was very young when I watched it, but it stuck with me in snips and bits of memory. I haven't watched it in God-knows-how-long and it could find it to be a downright terrible movie today. That's why I avoid watching it; so I can keep those happy memories of watching it as a kid alive.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 4, 2012)

BagelCollector said:


> I'll give a virtual cookie to the individual who has seen "Annabelle's Wish". Sure I was very young when I watched it, but it stuck with me in snips and bits of memory. I haven't watched it in God-knows-how-long and it could find it to be a downright terrible movie today. That's why I avoid watching it; so I can keep those happy memories of watching it as a kid alive.



Omg! I have seen that one!! Didn't they play it on ABC Family back when they had 25 days of Christmas? (Instead of 2 hours of christmas) I think it was about a calf that wanted to be a reindeer, right? I loved the rare ones like that. I remember a really bitchin' x-mas cartooncalled Noel. It made me shed a tear even though it was about x-mas ornaments...good times.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 4, 2012)

I only saw clips of the first Jurassic Park. This was my first of the franchise. Surprised I didn't go dino-crazy at that age like EVERYONE else was. The Mercedes-Benz product placement was successful, because for a_ long_ time I was looking for similar vehicles on the streets. I mean, c'mon, a _Mercedes-Benz SUV!!!_ And one in rugged terrain to boot!! That's Jeep territory!


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 5, 2012)

I hate to go all Disney here but... The Jungle Book, my earliest memory.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 5, 2012)

Movies that I DID NOT get to see, but left a mark:






By the 3rd grade, Power Rangers was quickly relegated to "kids stuff" by my group. Then that movie came out. I was very interested in it because of the whole automotive aspect of it.






It was pointless to ask my mom to let me go and watch that movie, so I just saved my breath. Didn't it have Kim Wilde's _Kids In America_ song in it?


----------

